# بعض صور توضح مقاسات تصنيع السيارات اللادا



## AHMED MAN (16 أغسطس 2007)

مجموعةصور مقاسات التصنيع للادا


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا
فعلا والله كنت بادور علي حاجة زي كده من زمان ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## chance (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## غسان التكريتي (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد جلميران (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (17 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## قلب الأحبة (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في موازين حسناتك 

والرسومات جامد جدا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكر أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جدا على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 أغسطس 2009)

أنت رجل تــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــام


----------



## am2mels (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وتحيا الادا
*


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## malak200029 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة كل الخير والف شكر


----------



## AHMED MAN (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للردود والمرور الطيب


----------

